

FSA forces banks to tap traders' mobile phone calls - DMPenfold2008
http://www.computerworlduk.com/news/it-business/3249041/fsa-forces-banks-to-tap-traders-mobile-phone-calls/

======
gaius
Recording every call on a landline and banning personal mobiles is not unusual
on a trading floor.

